

Open source website to image converter web app - minhajuddin
http://wti.heroku.com/
Meta http://wti.heroku.com/convert?site_url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D3314065
======
minhajuddin
I saw an HN entry about a website to image converter, I extracted this
functionality from one of our production apps and released it as an open
source project. WkhtmlToImage does all the hard work though. Hope it helps
others.

Here is a screenshot of this HN thread:
[http://wti.heroku.com/convert?site_url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.yco...](http://wti.heroku.com/convert?site_url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D3314065)

